# This could have been me.



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

This could have ben me or probably ANY number of us. A 18/19yr old has already taken and passed several police/firefighter courses. Was taking the firefighter 2 and emt course and has already enlisted inthe Army! A school sees some of his youtube posts and then demands to check his vehicle. They find a 4 in knife in his ****in emt vest and he gets charged with a felony! Now the Army wont let him in and if he is convicted, he wont be a police officer or firefighter. Society have gotten way to ****ing paranoid! Here is the link. He?s 18 and Spent 13 Days in Jail for a Pocketknife in a School Parking Lot ? and The Story Only Gets Crazier From There | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

This is bullshit, I used to have a trunk full of martial arts weapons in my trunk, cause I would go to martial arts after school, cause to drive 30 minutes home, and 30 minutes back then another 15 minutes in the other direction for martial arts classes would take too long! Here is a kid committed to public service, and yet... RULES ONCE AGAIN SUPERCEDE COMMON SENSE!

It is what I hate about schools, government, etc.... more regulation than common sense, and it is why our country is falling to shit.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

When, precisely, did America become a nation of pansies? We kept rifles and shotguns in our vehicles when I was a teenager. We displayed them on racks in the rear windows of our trucks and parked them in plain sight at school. Nobody ever got shot. Nobody even batted an eye at the sight of a firearm...much less a knife with a 4 inch blade. Hell, I kept a knife nearly twice that long in my locker for four years. We all did!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

America has become "anybody that can be taken out or listed as a criminal for later culls" and that's just been getting more and more obvious. The most inferior elements have been given free reign to break down morale and human society to makevway for gerbil souled socialism and later stalinistic communism. That's why boy scouts are evil and fat, ignorant, characterless pointless dependent infants are all that matter and you are in trouble if you aren't. New n166er nation - but for extermination.
The way it is every time. We used to have to look to ancient history for examples, but modern history now gives us case after case.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It's like they are trying to label people as felons so they can't own firearms. He is a perfect example of people they are going for!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Ignorance breeds paranoia...

OR CONVERSELY --

Paranoia breeds intentional ignorance...

Control breeds both!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You men have said it all and said it well.

The Hammer asks a GREAT question? When, precisely, did America become a nation of pansies? Maybe the best answer is when women entered the workforce (in times of peace, not war) and someone else (the government perhaps?) began raising our young people. Many men became emasculated in my opinion, Fathers and Sons. There has been a concerted government plan (communistic in my opinion) to make our young men sissies. 

Now ladies, before you call me some sort of male chauvinist don't you want your man to cherish and love you so much as to not want you to work outside the home? That your woman's guidance in raising your children is so important a job that it becomes a top priority? I firmly believe that our young men would be better MEN being raised by an at home MOM and a Masculine DAD.


I don't have the precise answer but I remember when my sons began playing sports in the mid 1990's and it made me sick; participation trophy's, everyone plays, Moms carrying equipment for their little All Star. Don't get me started but I beleive we are going on at least the 2nd generation of sissy boys. No offense to you young people who are real men and women but you know what I am referring to.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

My woman carries a knife to work. I know, I gave it to her... 

I see instead that there is a general order to disarm America and it starts with brainwashing those in public schools.

That being said (and I cannot say much here for threat of losing my paying job) I work in a school that is located in the part of a major northern city and over 60% of the numerous murders that have happened in this city have happened within 10 blocks of the school I serve. I would like to be armed and would prefer my armament to be somthing that could reach out and touch someone, but I have to make due with what is ready at hand, for nothing is allowed. Of course, that has not much hindered some of the students from carrying "stuff" that is intended to do in other folks...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

When I was in high school. I gave a demonstration in Speech Class on how to clean a rifle, using a real functioning rifle. Try that now and you would make national news. We ARE becoming a nation of pansies.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> You men have said it all and said it well.
> 
> The Hammer asks a GREAT question? When, precisely, did America become a nation of pansies? Maybe the best answer is when women entered the workforce (in times of peace, not war) and someone else (the government perhaps?) began raising our young people. Many men became emasculated in my opinion, Fathers and Sons. There has been a concerted government plan (communistic in my opinion) to make our young men sissies.
> 
> ...


Don't even get me started. Participation trophies. That is a joke. There are no "losers" anymore. Listen people, when you play a game there are winners and losers. As for everyone playing. That is crazy too. Not everyone is good enough and when you put them in it brings the whole team under. Stop pussifying everyone. Something else, it seem slike anytime someone is hurt or injured they put a new ****ing law into affect. A kid is in a bike accident, BAM now everyone has to wear helmets. We did some crazy shit as kids. I remember jumping some serious ramps and sure, we would get hurt now and then. But we ****ING SURVIVED.. It is survival of the fittest. Not everyone is going to make it in life..

One of the major problems is lawsuits. IMO they should not let the bullshit suits into court. Nowadays, ANYONE can sue anyone else for ANYTHING... Doesn't mean they will win but they can waste taxpayer money while they try... They should penalize those that bring frivolous lawsuits to court.. Hell, the ****ing lawyers are the ones that win anyway. If you do file a lawsuit, you need an attorney to really do anything. Then the attorney gets most of the money. Hell, lawyers set it up that way.. Lawyers,politicians and scientists are the ones that are ruining this planet!!

I used to say we as bad as our system was, it was still the best int he world.. I'm not so sure anymore..


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> When, precisely, did America become a nation of pansies? We kept rifles and shotguns in our vehicles when I was a teenager. We displayed them on racks in the rear windows of our trucks and parked them in plain sight at school. Nobody ever got shot. Nobody even batted an eye at the sight of a firearm...much less a knife with a 4 inch blade. Hell, I kept a knife nearly twice that long in my locker for four years. We all did!


It occurred November 4, 2008


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I do remember it being sometime in the 90 to 2000 that I finished high school. They were just getting rid of the rifle team in Jr hi. We had a friend who got caught with a black powder rifle in his truck. Jail. I kid you not. 17 18 and jail. I could not get a parking pass. It was only for athletes and they lost every game. The athletes were only there to fill their ego. Not to actually win a game god forbid. There's also a lot to be said about what happens to you when you get in trouble in a then and now standpoint. Then I believe there wasn't much that could land a kid in jail. But today it seems to be the answer to everything.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I remember in high school (I graduated in 92) it was REQUIRED to bring a pocketknife to class in AG.. Sure, school policy was 'no weapons". I remember teachers and even deans asking to use our pocketknives in classes. I would bring (others too) guns in our vehicles because we would hunt before and after school. I remember our dean would come out and check out our guns and show us his.. We all carried knives and when we would get in a fight. NOBODY would pull one out. You fought with your ****ing hands. If you won, great. If not, oh well... But weapons were never used. Unless one of the minorities(I'm being nice) were fighting each other. Then you would see it sometimes.. But we NEVER used weapons in a fight!

America is becoming No, check that.. HAS become a very weak place!! The sad truth is. It is only going to get worse!! Personally, I think we NEED a shtf event to turn things around... That is just me though.. I will sit back here in Montana and watch the rest of the country go to shit even deeper that it has already. Maybe someone will have an idea to change things.. I wish I did!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

A kid was suspended last week for pointing his ****ing finger and going "bang".. That is how bad it has gotten!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once again I say Election have consequences.
Now let a black man buy a gun illegally,or get caught with one in Milwaukee and charge will be reduced or dropped.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Once again I say Election have consequences.
> Now let a black man buy a gun illegally,or get caught with one in Milwaukee and charge will be reduced or dropped.


Yup, look at Chicago. It has the highest gun deaths in the US and like 98% are by black males. I read ust the other day that the ones they do get are charged will a lesser charge just so they have a better chance of getting convicted.. This is where you need a dozen vigilantes to go in and start cleaning house. This goes for all gangs inthe country. Find out which ones are doing the most violence, go in and kill them all.. Then go for the medium sized gangs and so on.. It is like the drug cartels. Do the same thing. Just go in and kill them!! Once you do, violence will go down. **** courts and lawyers, just kill them!!! After a year or so, crime would be reduced by a large amount...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That is why I sometimes wonder if our Nation is pretty much gone. We have allowed the welfare class to exceed everyone so much that we are more undesirables and nonviables than anything. Even our public services staff is going to freaky to be what they are. We have become a more diseased than not people and that is not good. Obama's goal.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

When I was in jr high school we had a science teacher that would take us pheasant hunting every Wednesday after school. A bunch of us would bring our shotguns to school weekly and leave them in the science office for the day. No big deal. In the summer we would ride our bikes down to the river and throw popcorn on the water and shoot the carp with .22s when they came up. The cops would see us riding our bikes with a rifle slung across our backs and they would wave at us when they passed.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

I do like some things like sports that spazzes can play too, but i'm with you 100%, come on the world is a horrible place, get tough or die.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

oddapple said:


> That is why I sometimes wonder if our Nation is pretty much gone. We have allowed the welfare class to exceed everyone so much that we are more undesirables and nonviables than anything. Even our public services staff is going to freaky to be what they are. We have become a more diseased than not people and that is not good. Obama's goal.


Our nation is gone. Hell even the majority of the people working in certain public service jobs like unemployment,dmv,corrections and many other are mainly minority. If a white person was to apply for some kind of welfare, it would prlly be damn near impossible. But if you are a minority, it is damn near a guarantee.. Hell, you have to be a minority anymore just to get a government job it seems. Then, when they get in they watch out for their own..Look at the past 20 how much has changed. The next 10-20yrs we are totally ****ed if something doesn't change it! The "illegals" alone are going to screw us, add to them the legal minorities and WE will be the minority. hell, we are now if you look at things with an open mind.. Personally, I think we have already lost..


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

When I was in grade school, I hunted deer with my (female) teacher. She was a better hunter than most men and we were all good... She still hunts and she's now in her mid 70s!

When I was in high school I participated in the Amry ROTC Junior Rifleman program. My school FUNDED my way to Whitewater University where we learned to shoot rifles in competition. I eventually qualified as distinguished expert. Most of the boys carried some form of gun in their car for hunting after school during proper seasons. Never knew when we'd see a pheasant that needed to fill a pot!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was on the ROTC rifle team, drill team and when my sister became Corps Commander for the entire Memphis City School system she was awarded an engraved Army sabre. Holy cow, can you imagine that many weapons in a school these days?! 

The state of Tennessee did away with length limits on blades this year. It is completely kosher to walk down the streets wielding a Samurai sword. They even went so far as to stipulate that a local government cannot make any law that counters the state law. I like Tennessee more and more every day.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The prosecutor in this case says "I am not the Devil" But I think he at least qualifies as a soulless drone.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats BS!.I used to have a freakin .22 rifle for our rifle class in my trunk!....of course, that was a million or so years ago.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My high school sports / PE coach is rolling in his grave. I can't wait to see him in Heaven. We're going to have a fun time talking about this crap. He was the one who asked me to go home and get my shotgun because we were going to another school where it was common to run in to rattle snakes.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The US government is trying very hard to make guns evil in this country just like they did in England. They never talk about the 1.5 million (minimum estimate by the CDC) cases wear gun owners used guns to prevent a crime each year. They never talk about the gang killings. Yet the jump on anything that smells of racial (white on black) use of guns or shooting where more than four people are shot (defined as mass shootings).

I was talking to a county sheriff the other day and told him that we needed a lot of people to walk around in populated areas with guns on their hips. He told me that that would take the fear out of people after a short time but that he would be very busy answering calls until it did. When I asked if he would mind he told me that as long as folks were not abusive to him he would enjoy it - he likes talking guns.


----------

